# russian tumblers and tumbler Q



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

are tumblers only used for show now days


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

seriously iam craving an ansr


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

plz thxs


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know but here is link
http://thenationalrussiantumblerclub.org


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> are tumblers only used for show now days



No; there are some fliers that preserve the flying type.
You just have to know where to get them.


----------

